# Mood changes in pregnant mare?



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

None of my mares act differently when they're pregnant (until the VERRRY end when they want to be left alone from other horses, but are still loving towards me)


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, one mare I know gets really unhappy if I try to touch her udder when she gets close to foaling. She will sometimes try to kick or bite. But I haven't had a mare just bite me when I'm not touching her udder or something. I have heard though that some mares will really have mood swings when pregnant and then are back to normal after the foal is born.


----------



## Anightmare (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback. Hopefully this is just a case of the mare who has extreme mood swings when pregnant because she has never been grouchy like this before. The first time she nipped me (not a hard nip but something that certainly got my attention), I'm certain she was irritated with me taking so long to get to the gate. Maybe a few others with experience with pregnant mares will also weigh in. Thanks!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The only time I've been bitten hard enough to break the skin was by a normally sweet tempered preggers mare :lol: She knocked me on my butt and the bite left a scar that I still have.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

T never changed while pregnant or after. You'd never know she was in heat either, even when squirting and winking. Sure and steady, that's my girl. :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I should have clarified that the horse that bit me wasn't Vida. She was a sweetie during, after and still


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Maureen, never thought for a second your Vida would even consider doing such a thing to you! Glad you clarified so no one would think badly of Vida. :wink::lol:


----------



## Kim (Jan 23, 2009)

OH MY GOD...... any one want to talk about mood swings??? i have to say a nip is getting off easy!! my mare (16 maiden, part arab) is generally a good mare tho does have a tendency to be challenging, i am always on my toes with her... the MINUTE she fell pregnant she turned into an absolute WITCH!!! her foal is a month old and she wont even let me near her anymore... (shes not worried about me handling the foal.. its her im not allowed near.) i have to feed her if i want to handle the foal (who is absolutely gorgeous in everyway) but mum is a nightmare. 

hehe just thought i might throw that one in


----------



## Anightmare (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, its good to hear I'm not the only one. Are you saying she is 16 years old and was a maiden? Thanks for letting me know Kim. And good luck with your mare and foal!!


----------

